# Pondering ...



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

By chance, I got offered a 5 month old already laying Ameraucana. She is currently being kept in a dog kennel because the others were pecking her so bad. She was one of 15 chicks a friend bought this Spring. He either has to find her a home or he is going to put her down. Part of chicken raising for many I know. Silly me having them as pets, it makes me sick to think of her being put down for that. I have 1 Australorp who's kind of a keep to herself girl, 1 mix, 2 RIR, 3 Barred Rock who can tend to be fiesty. Also now have that 1 1/2 yr old banty I took in from my cousin last Tuesday. (She's doing great making her way in.) I have no roosters. My coop is 8x6. The run is around 15x8. Is that enough room to take in another hen? 
I'm skittish because of what I went through at the beginning of September losing Holley my Ameraucana. I had just gotten her at the end of July. 
This hen is healed up and healthy again. He said he was going to try and reintroducing her to the rest again but is afraid she'll just get beaten again since those other have already gotten a taste for that with her. I haven't seen her but I do trust the guy who has her. He is a good friend of my hubby's. I am torn and full of worry about adding a 9th chicken to my group. However, I hate to see a sweet soul be put down for being too docile like my Australorp I have. (She is finally not getting so pecked on after over a year. Her confidence went up when I had Holley. The 2 of them got along very well.) 
I don't to over crowd my girls or compromise the good relationship I have with each of them. They are all great about coming when I call them by name and most of them, except for Macie, like to be held. So, what do you think? Crazy or go for it?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

No thoughts? Anyone?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

intoroduce her to the flock at night, keep an eye on her during the day and see how it go's. at least thats what i would do.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I want so badly to grab the phone and tell Joe to bring that baby over! I just don't want to overwhelm my girls or overcrowd the coop either. Excuse I am using though is that Banty I took in last week only counts as 1/4 of a chicken.  Think that excuse would work for the hubby too?  Oh what to do ... Really loved how my Ameraucana was for personality and am wondering if that breed in general is that easy to work with - blending in with existing group and friendly - or if I just got lucky. (I only got blessed to have her for a month & a half.) I'm trusting all you fellow chicken fanatics to give me a yeah or nah here. Yeah to bringing in a 5 month old Ameracauna or nah - I have enough for the amount of coop/run space available. I have 7 big girls and then the little Banty. I'm a softy and really don't want to see a nice chicken be put down. Ughhh, why do I have to have a conscious??? I don't have a big dog kennel to keep a chicken in so it would have be to in a bin in the house while I'm gone during the day. Its too cold here now to be left outside with no heat source by itself. I have the old coop tractor but my Ameraucana had gotten mites at the end of her life. I had cleaned it thoroughly and sprayed it down with Raid before putting it away after Holley died. Fraid to risk any of those little buggers still being alive. Full up for work & class through Saturday then I have some days free to work with her all day and supervise meeting the others. So, what do you think? Call Joe or no?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I answered this, I just wonder what thread I answered it on??

Anyhoo, I said to go ahead and get her, that way your older gal that was such good buddies with Holley would have a new friend that wouldn't be mean to her. They could be friends!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

No more pondering.  I made the phone call. Previous owner was so happy I wanted her (he had seen how spoiled the girls are here on Sunday & had commented on them) and that she'd have a good home. He brought her over for me in maybe 30 minutes. So here she is. He said she's 5 months old. Her feathers just glisten!!! She's so healthy! Thank you fuzziebutt for the encouragement!  Can't wait to get back home from class tomorrow (short day thankfully) so I can work with her and let her run around a bit. She's kinda stuck inside with me tonight in a big bin. Seems to not be minding though. This is it now. NO MORE CHICKENS! I'm up to 8 1/4 hens. Still counting banty as 1/4 of a chicken.  hee, hee


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Congrats ! You made the right decision for both of y'all ! Enjoy and all the best !


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So cute!.......


----------

